# Hobbyist in Swindon(Wiltshire) area



## deepak267 (27 Sep 2013)

Dear all,

I am wondering, how to connect to hobbyist in Swindon (Wiltshire) areas. It will be good to have a regular meet in Swindon for both knowledge sharing and to give away unwanted plants/stuffs.

Please post here, if you are interested in having a aquatic meet at Swindon.

Deepak
Swindon, Wiltshire


----------

